# What size knife?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Corners--6"

Tapered joints-12"

Butts--16 to 24" ( depends on what it takes to make the seam vanish.)


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

mopowers said:


> What size knife do you all put your last coat of mud......? ..


 Mo, As Mike said 6" & 12" should also work for you.
The more experience that you get along with more tools the more sizes you will use, but a 6" & 12" will get the job done.

I recommend Myron's book on drywall. It will more than pay for itself an your first job.
http://www.amazon.com/Drywall-Professional-Techniques-Great-Results/dp/B002BWQ54K
.


----------



## mopowers (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks guys! I put the last coat on the walls last night. It turned out a lot better than my other garage I did last year. I don't think I'll have to do much sanding on this one. One more question-

It took 4 1/2 boxes of mud to complete the 2 car garage (22' x 23'). That seems like a lot to me. Does that seem normal to you folks? It was taped when I moved in. All I did was smooth everything out for painting.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Seems like a bit much, but if you're happy with the results....mud's relatively inexpensive.


----------

